# Myford Rodney Milling attachment.



## Rorschach (26 Jan 2016)

Is there any interest in this? I thought I would post it here before trying ebay, also hoping for a little advice on pricing. Item is is great condition, all parts supplied and just some cosmetic damage to the paint, not surprising when you try and pick it up! lol


----------



## woodpig (26 Jan 2016)

You could do worse than advertise on here:

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/forums/


----------



## Wildman (26 Jan 2016)

how much are you looking for please


----------



## Rorschach (26 Jan 2016)

woodpig":2rv22qyn said:


> You could do worse than advertise on here:
> 
> http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/forums/



That's not a bad idea, I'll look into that, cheers.


----------



## Rorschach (26 Jan 2016)

Wildman":1k2ynuyr said:


> how much are you looking for please




Really not sure what to ask so was hoping for a little advice. It was a gift a few years ago but I never have time to use it and we could really do with some extra money since my partner and I are hoping to buy our first house this year.


----------



## Wildman (26 Jan 2016)

well I have no idea of what they are worth, I currently have a large milling machine but looking to the day when I have to downsize workshops. Never actually seen one before so guessing they are quite restricted in terms of size.


----------



## Rorschach (26 Jan 2016)

Some good info here, unfortunately nothing about prices though.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/rodney/


----------



## Wildman (26 Jan 2016)

looks like the plastic joint collar would wear out quickly is it in good condition, plastic collar that is. Where in Devon are you


----------



## Harbo (26 Jan 2016)

You could try myford-lathes dot com
He has sold one?

Rod


----------



## DTR (26 Jan 2016)

Harbo":3w3i8kxu said:


> You could try myford-lathes dot com
> He has sold one?
> 
> Rod



Or penny farthing tools?


----------



## dickm (26 Jan 2016)

+1 for another possibly interested customer!


----------



## Rorschach (31 Jan 2016)

Thanks for the advice and all the PM's I have had with help. I think what I will probably do is put it on ebay with a high value and best offer and then see what happens, at the very least it will give me an idea of what people are willing to pay and will be a lot safer than running an auction.

Cheers.


----------



## Wildman (31 Jan 2016)

one on ebay at the moment and he has to having a laugh, you could buy a chinese lathe plus milling attachment for what he is asking or a stand alone milling machine
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MYFORD-RODNEY ... Swa-dWiVa0


----------



## blackrodd (31 Jan 2016)

Wildman":3mkbnr6o said:


> one on ebay at the moment and he has to having a laugh, you could buy a chinese lathe plus milling attachment for what he is asking or a stand alone milling machine
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MYFORD-RODNEY ... Swa-dWiVa0



So what would you say was a "fair" price?
Rodders


----------



## Spindle (31 Jan 2016)

Hi

Surely the item cost is whatever someone is prepared to pay - it's value is a totally different concept.

Regards Mick


----------



## Wildman (31 Jan 2016)

that is just what I have just posted but it seems to have disappeared, itprice will vary depending on NEED, Want or must have, hee hee


----------



## Water-Mark (31 Jan 2016)

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/forums/ ... p?th=64269

This makes for interesting reading


----------



## seaco (3 Feb 2016)

Wildman":urqyn6um said:


> one on ebay at the moment and he has to having a laugh, you could buy a chinese lathe plus milling attachment for what he is asking or a stand alone milling machine
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MYFORD-RODNEY ... Swa-dWiVa0



Just looked that's hilarious... That's more than my 626 milling machine cost me!


----------



## martinka (16 Feb 2016)

I was offered one about 5 years ago for £200. I was tempted, and probably ought to have bought to resell, but it was well used and looked it, so I passed and bought a Warco WM14


----------

